

What Happens To Blogging When Twitter Goes Down - guffshemr
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/06/09/what-happens-to-blogging-when-twitter-goes-down/

======
iamdave
Twitter isn't blogging.

~~~
barnaby
it's "microblogging"

